# Lens adapter for Olympus OM to Canon EOS



## fotoray (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm interested in possibly using my Olympus OM lenses on my Canon 7D. My OM lenses include 16mm fisheye, 24mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.4, 80mm f/4 manual macro, 85mm f/2, and 75-150 f/4 zoom. All manual focus lenses. 

Fotodiox makes a candidate lens adapter.... 

Fotodiox Pro Lens Mount Adapter with Dandelion AF Focus Confirmation Chip - Olympus OM Zuiko Lens to Canon EOS adapter for Canon 7D (and other EOS bodies)

This adapter is for sale on Amazon for $120. However, there are no buyer reviews. Anyone familiar with this adapter that could comment on its quality, or could advise considering some other brand adapter?


----------



## that1guy (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll start by saying that I don't own and haven't used any type of adapter like this, but I went ahead and looked around a bit for you. I did find quite a few things about Fotodiox adapters and they seem to mostly be good.

Here is an Olympus Zukio to EOS adapter w/o focus confirmation and it has mostly good reviews (and it's only $20!)
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Olympus-Zuiko-Camera-Adapter/dp/B001G4NBNC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1282111403&sr=8-7

I also went ahead and checked the Amazon reviews on their Nikon to EOS mounts. I know it isn't the Olympus, but it might help you to get an idea of the product quality since it is a similar item from the same company. Here are two different Nikon to EOS mounts:
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Nikon-Nikkor-Camera-Adapter/dp/B001G4QXLE
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Pro-Adapter-Nikon-Lens/dp/B002JWYAXA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1282111403&sr=8-2

I also found this review by a guy who tried two different adapters (Nikon to EOS though) and he preferred the Fotodiox:
http://www.cameratown.com/news/news.cfm?id=8456#axzz0wvynmX5y

Hope that is helpful for you. You kind of have me wanting to look around for some old MF lenses that I could buy cheap and get an adapter for...not that I neede something else to spend my money on


----------



## fotoray (Aug 18, 2010)

To that1guy

Thanks for your reply and suggested websites. After posting my message I too set out to locate websites, and found quite a few. As you pointed out, Amazon has quite a few models available. Googling led to many options and information.

The article comparing Fotodiox and Novoflex was interesting. The $20 Fotodiox seems like a good choice, but the $120 model includes an autofocus verification chip. Question is, is that feature worth an extra $100? I have several Novoflex items and they are very well made and durable, but quite expensive. However, I could not find a Novoflex adapter for Olympus OM, so it's not an option for me, regardless of price.

The most prominent complaint from reviewers seems to be concerned with the lens fit to the adapter. It can be either too tight, or too loose. Some report making shims to correct the loose fit. What a pain! Apparently the manufacturing tolerances may not be that precise. You might luck out and get a good fit, but maybe not. A bit like buying a third-party lens.

At this point I'm leaning toward the $120 Fotodiox model with focus verification chip. Maybe it is made to more exacting tolerances??

Thanks again for your feedback. 

Below is a list of website I found that may be of interest to you, or to other readers - although the emphasis is on Olympus OM

http://whitemetal.com/olympus/om_to_EOS_adapter.htm

http://photonotes.org/articles/eos-manual-lenses/

http://www.nobell.org/~gjm/photography/omadapter/index.html

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/eosfaq/manual_focus_EOS.html

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/olympusom1n2/shared/zuiko/index.htm

http://diglloyd.com/articles/ask/lenses-LensAdapters.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympus_OM_system

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1029&message=31611910

http://www.dvinfo.net/forum/canon-eos-7d-hd/480970-olympus-om-zuiko-mc-auto-s-adapter.html

http://www.fotodiox.com/product_info.php?products_id=516


----------



## that1guy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the list. If I do get the bug I will definitely reference it  I think in the Amazon descriptions I saw something about the "pro" models (the ones w/ the focus verification) supposedly having a better fit.

If you shoot w/ a crop sensor, I'd definitely get an adapter w/ focus confirmation. It can be harder to manually focus on the smaller screens (although I have heard the 7D is supposed to have a pretty nice viewfinder). I also know that some camera models can replace the focusing screens so that you could put one in that helps to manually focus. Of course, by the time you pay for that, you could have just bought the adapter w/ the focus indicator!  

Have fun w/ your new toy!


----------



## fotoray (Aug 20, 2010)

To that1guy

I see that the current issue of Outdoor Photographer (Sep 2010) has an article on adapters. They pretty much cover the same design issues, but it's reassuring hearing more of the same thing.

Cheers!


----------



## loading (May 2, 2014)

I think only certain cameras need AF chip to work. Some from 1D and maybe super old film cameras. I have used no chip 10$ adapter on T2i, 5d, 5d mk2 and few film rebel's.


----------



## Keem (May 6, 2014)

loading said:


> I think only certain cameras need AF chip to work. Some from 1D and maybe super old film cameras. I have used no chip 10$ adapter on T2i, 5d, 5d mk2 and few film rebel's.



Actually you need the chip to activate
- focus confirmation 
- store aperture setting (some chips allow this feature not all them)
- store AFMA setting (some chips allow this feature not all them)

Regarding the price difference you can also order chips separately from fleebay, and glue them on your non-chipped cheaper adapter.


----------

